

Ask HN: Can no longer run my company. Too much time and stress - advice? - newsisan

Currently running a successful SEO company - but do not have the time to keep running it.&#60;p&#62;How can I find another extremely reputable white hat company to possibly buy out some of my clients?&#60;p&#62;Also, I'd like to use my SEO skills to create projects that generate recurring income so that I can start requiring less time. Any suggestions of the sort of sites/platforms I could create, get ranked for with my own services?
======
citizens
Common advice around here would be to "charge more".

------
t0
Automate whatever it is you do? Hire someone to do it?

------
somid3
newsisan, would love chat with you, could you email me at omid [at] mit [dot]
edu?

Omid

